

Ask/Show HN: Hackers in the Shires - stevejalim
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=za0SbDz6_bXk.kZVuSaMS6ebk
After inadvertently discovering some other HN readers living locally to me, outside of a city, I thought I&#x27;d try something to help surface more people like that.<p>So: Hackers in the Shires (Editable Google Map)<p>It&#x27;s easy to find fellow startup hackers in cities - less easy when you live out of town. So, wherever you are in the world, add a marker with your Twitter handle&#x2F;HN username&#x2F;something if you want others around you to know you&#x27;re out there.<p>The goal is to help people outside of the dense networks to hook up, talk and maybe even help each other out sometime.<p>PS: The map is publicly editable, so please, play nice, else I&#x27;ll just have to zap it.
======
stevejalim
After inadvertently discovering some other HN readers living locally to me,
outside of a city, I thought I'd try something to help surface more people
like that.

So: Hackers in the Shires (Editable Google Map)

It's easy to find fellow startup hackers in cities - less easy when you live
out of town. Add a marker with your Twitter handle/HN username/something if
you want others around you to know you're out there.

The goal is to help people outside of the dense networks to hook up, talk and
maybe even help each other out sometime.

PS: The nature of the map is that it's zoomed in on me right now - am assuming
that'll change when there are more points - let me know if there's an
alternative way.

PPS: The map is publicly editable, so please, play nice, else I'll just have
to zap it.

